# activation 32777 error code



## DeadOnTheHead (Nov 4, 2004)

Can someone give me a hand. I am trying to activate a windows xp instalation. Everytime I try it I get " activation 32777 error code " . Nothing I can find will fix this. It's a brand new out of the box disk. I have tried today to call Microsoft , however I never can get through due to being on hold. So I want to fix this so I can get it done through the internet.


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

greetings

read *this*


----------



## DeadOnTheHead (Nov 4, 2004)

I have already gone down the line here and done all of this............ still did not fix it so I sat down and double checked everything. It's all done and still the same thing. ........ Next


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

guess its the phone deal then
:4-dontkno


----------



## madmom (Dec 5, 2005)

*try this*

CAUSE
This problem can occur if your computer system clock is significantly ahead or behind of the current time and date. This can cause Windows Product Activation to interpret that the certificate on an activation server is expired.

RESOLUTION
To work around this problem, verify that the system clock is using the correct time and date. If you cannot log on, start your computer in Safe Mode (without networking), and then correct the system clock. 

STATUS
Microsoft has confirmed that this is a problem in the Microsoft products that are listed at the beginning of this article.


----------

